# Cisco Anyconnect



## saher42 (Aug 24, 2011)

Does any one know if the Cisco AnyConnect client works with HP touchpad Cynogenmod alpha 2 ? I am was able to configure and connect to the server but it fails at the very last step of connection. Its just hangs saying Connecting Device..

It would be great to know

Thanks


----------



## saher42 (Aug 24, 2011)

no one ?


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

saher42 said:


> no one ?


Same problem here. I assume its not due to lack of tun built into kernel but maybe lack of iptables binary?


----------



## midas (Oct 16, 2011)

I tried it a while ago. It appeared to connect for me before it kicked me out due to a lack of license.


----------



## defiantj3 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have it on mine and it works https://market.android.com/details?id=com.cisco.anyconnect.vpn.android.rooted&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5jaXNjby5hbnljb25uZWN0LnZwbi5hbmRyb2lkLnJvb3RlZCJd


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

Works for me too.


----------

